# Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







*Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte​*
*Angeln oder Angler tauchen immer wieder auch mal in der Werbung auf. Mit Comedian Olaf Schubert und den Schauspielern Anneke Kim Sarnau und Hinnerk Schönemann hat der  Landestourismusverband M-V jetzt ein geiles Video als Werbung für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte gedreht: Mit den Promis als Angler, die wissen, wie man sich Ruhe verschafft. Genial!!*

Der Komiker Olaf Schubert "at its best..".

"Topp Location, Premium Hotspot hier" schwärmt er, als er mit Handy-Headset am Ohr und großen Karren mit Angelgerät zum Angelsteg kommt...

Von 
"Work-Life Balance und Quality-Time"
 ist die Rede, von 
"ich hol hier alles raus, was denkst denn Du! Zander, Nordseeaal, Rotsardelle, Frikadelle..." 
oder noch besser: 
"nee, das ist Süßwasser, Salz sehn die erst aufm Teller"..

Ein absolut sehenswertes, witziges  Video  - vor allem am Ende, als sich das ebenfalls auf dem Steg anwesende Anglerpärchen gegen die Handysucht des Neuankömmlings wehrt und klar macht, worum es beim Angeln auch geht:
Ruhe......

Praktisches Angeln als Ruhepol und Entspannung im Marketing - gut gemacht!

Zum Video:

[youtube1]5d-5vk1eiW0[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=5d-5vk1eiW0




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

Auch die restlichen Videos - einfach nur geil... Das Problem mit dem Schweriner Schloss kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen... Stand schon zwei mal unfreiwillig davor... :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

Du verzeihst mir, das ich hier dennoch zuerst mal auf das Video mit Angeln und Anglern hinweise (mein Job) - einfach genial!!
;-))))


----------



## Franky (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

Premiumlocation... :q Normalerweise wäre der vom Steg geflogen! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

grins - "und Salz sehn die erst aufm Teller" - ich finds echt gelungen/geil!


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

kurz und knackig bringt er es auf den punkt, ich mag ihn sehr


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

er denkt so schön quer, mir gefällt das auch...
Klasse auf den Punk gebracht..


----------



## elranchero (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

Einfach geil...erfüllt alle Klischees des Angelhippsters...guter Mann 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

Ich bin eigentlich kein großer Fan von ihm. Aber das Video finde ich mal echt gelungen #r


----------



## Seele (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

Das Beste ist das Geräusch der Rolle....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*



Seele schrieb:


> Das Beste ist das Geräusch der Rolle....



grins - DAS haste aber in so viel Produktionen , ich glaub mit der Knarre geht den Tontechnikern einer ab. 

Am besten ist, wenn die Knarre beim auswerfen mit ner Stationären kommt ;-))

Auch die Hose hat was aufm Steg, davon ab ))


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*



Seele schrieb:


> Das Beste ist das Geräusch der Rolle....



Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man auch die Marke: Okuma  
Ich weiß aber nicht welches Modell - sieht aber recht modern aus.

Eigentlich schon fies :q


----------



## Nevisthebrave (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

und Anneke Kim Sarnau hält mal die Klappe. seltenes Phänomen. 
i love my meckPomm!

auch sehr gut
https://www.ndr.de/unterhaltung/NDR-TV-Spot-von-Detlev-Buck-mit-Anneke-Kim-Sarnau,spots104.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> und Anneke Kim Sarnau hält mal die Klappe. seltenes Phänomen.



Muss gestehen, kannte die bis jetzt nicht!


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man auch die Marke: Okuma
> Ich weiß aber nicht welches Modell - sieht aber recht modern aus.
> 
> Eigentlich schon fies :q



Okuma Ceymar XT Spinnrolle


----------



## bigfishbremen (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

Den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen, nicht mal überspitzt, solche Leute treffe ich immer wieder beim fischen.

 Die ganze Reihe ist klasse, super Imagevideos für Meckpomm.

 Und 2 meiner deutschen Lieblingskommisare machen auch noch mit......


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

Hat schon seinen Charme wie ich finde


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Comedian Olaf Schubert angelt für die Mecklenburger Seenplatte*

Prädikat:


----------

